# Refluxamine



## 16390 (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi All,has anybody tried the product: http://www.refluxamine.biz/Does it really works?Let me know your comments...Thanks Gianluca


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Looking at the ingredient list and price and doing a bit of comparison shopping (and didn't even look for the lowest price, either)Calcium Carbonate as Tums 150 tablets $6Licorice 100 tablets $10L-Glycine 100 Tablets $ 6Or 60 tabs of refluxamine for $57Licorice can be a problem for some with high blood pressure, it can make that worse.Calcium carbonate can be constipating, a lot of our diarrhea predominate people here use it to control diarrhea.Glycine I don't know much about but I've heard both good and bad.Remember natural DOES NOT MEAN side-effect free no matter how many dietary supplement sites claim all their products are completely safe with no side effects for all people.K.


----------

